# general mini rooter



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought a general mini rooter brand new in the box for 80.00 today. Its the first machine i have ever bought. Does anyone on here use them? If so pros and cons dos and donts? I dont know much about drain cleaning so thanks .


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just because you have a plumbing license and a drain machine does not mean you can clean drains. Be honest with your customer in the sense that if you can't make them drain don't try to sell a repair, send them to someone with experience. I see it all the time and it drives me nuts


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes i agree. I plan on learning first. Gotta start somehow


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Better to tear the crap out of a 80$ tool than a 2000$ you got the right attitude.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Just because you have a plumbing license and a drain machine does not mean you can clean drains. Be honest with your customer in the sense that if you can't make them drain don't try to sell a repair, send them to someone with experience. I see it all the time and it drives me nuts


haha. drain cleaning may be the easiest and most profitable thing i have ever done. there isnt much of a learning curve.any one can clean drains with a little practice. a camera helps too...:laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a couple of small General machines and paid a lot more than 80 bucks for them. They are great for what they are designed for. I wouldn't try clearing roots out of sewer lines, you will ruin cables and get callbacks.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had the general mini rooter xp for 11 years now. It's a decent machine for clearing kitchen sinks. Not the most powerful but it works.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Mini rooter was one of the first machines I owned. Never broke down on me. General cable can take a beating. Mine didnt have a cart so it was a pain lugging it around. It always did its job. No real complaints with it. Nice deal you got:thumbsup:


----------

